# Car repair/service costs



## taung (5 Feb 2004)

There would appear to be something funny going on in the Dublin car repair/service business. Over the past few years I've had experience of Dublin based garages over-charging (usually double) with respect to garages down the country.

I'll tell you about my latest experience; I got a quote from a SEAT garage in Dublin to fit a 2nd hand power steering kit for €1200. Then I rang a SEAT garage in my homeplace and was quoted €500 euro. Needless to say I got the job done in my homeplace!

Has anyone else had experiences like this?

It would appear that there is some sort of a cartel in operation in Dublin regarding car repair/service charges. I believe it extends to new car prices as well as you can always get a better deal from a garage outside Dublin.

How would one take this issue further so that it could be investigated?


----------



## Jildy (5 Feb 2004)

*Service*

Just got my car serviced today in Dublin...Alfa 147. Service and Brakes €600...Thought it was pricey myself...and they didn't even clean the car for that !!!


----------



## MichaelL (5 Feb 2004)

*Re: Service*

Jildy,

What did the service comprise?
Did they give you an itemised bill?

That sounds outrageous


----------



## stobear (5 Feb 2004)

*Re: Service*

Mrs Bear is from Tipp, went to a local chap, did a full pre- NCT service and check (except headlamps) , he put on 4 new types , full service and general check for 95yoyo's!  Got me tyres cheap too off t'internet.


----------



## PitStop (5 Feb 2004)

*Car service*

€ 600 is a complete rip off for a service.  Are you sure that it was a standard 'full service'?  What parts did they replace.  Normally, a full service would cost € 150 to € 200, depending on type and year of car.  Service includes change oil, replace oil filter, replace air filter, change spark plugs, tighten hand brake, remove all wheels and check brake pads / disks, check all pipes / hoses for wear and tear, top up all fluids, check lights / bulbs , check fuel filter, adjust idle timier etc.  Some would tune engine but not all.


Ps


----------



## Jildy (6 Feb 2004)

*Service & Brakes*

Got both sets of brakes done as well as the full service for the €600... Was still steep though. Said I need to get the timing belt done as well so I might get that priced elsewhere !!! Was an Alfa Garage.....


----------



## MichaelL (6 Feb 2004)

*Re: Service & Brakes*

Would definitely advise pricing the timing belt elsewhere.

Or else see Best Buy's link for some competitive lenders


----------



## Geoffreyod (6 Feb 2004)

*moternet forum*

If you go to the Motornet.ie forum I'm sure someone can recommend an Alfa specialist mechanic that would be much cheaper than the main dealer.
A lot of guys in that forum own or have owned Alfa cars.


----------



## car (6 Feb 2004)

*service*

Got  my laguna serviced 2 days ago.  Full service, replacement of brake pads AND disks for 400.   Mechanic rang me before replacing the disks to let me know they needed to be done.  He collected the car from my door at 9, had it back at 2.  
I heartily recommend him.
Dave Murphy, city west motors.

If youre going to a manufacturers garage (audi, renault etc) then youre going to pay the price.   A full manufacturers service history can help when selling the car but theres also a price to pay to have the FSH from the manufacturer as in jildys case.  Is it worth it?  IMO not.


----------



## Alan Moore (6 Feb 2004)

*Count yerself lucky.*

I've an Alfa 166. The first service I got was over €900 (Tractamotors) but the brakes had to be done. Last service was about 400-500 (Victor Motors).

I'd a Citroen before that cost me 1500 punts at in service. The car had a sticker saying "Everything about it says quality". It spent more time in the garage than on the road. Never ever ever ever buy a Citroen.


----------



## Jildy (6 Feb 2004)

*Service*

Got the car back today. Was €577 in total. Got the full service, front and rear brakes changed. Airton Motors. They recommended that I get the timing belt done soon as well as there is 40,000 on the clock. They quote me €801 for supply/installation of this. I rang Tractamotors and they quote €500 for the same job.... I know where I will be taking it !! Ridiculous. Best 20c I ever spent on a phone call !!!


----------



## only40k (8 Feb 2004)

*Are you sure you need a timing belt?*

May be of interest (I have a Golf and got timing
belt done at 60K service):

groups.google.ie/groups?h...26rnum%3D1


----------



## anothervictim (8 Feb 2004)

*I caught out the garage soooo good*

I brought my car into kingstown motors dun laoighre fot the first few services.
First one was at 10k miles and he rang me to say it needed brake pads. i went balistic and told him not to try that on me.
next service 18k i was too busy to find another garage so brought it back.
Looked at the receipt when i collected the car and it said there was a charge for checking lights, wipers etc.
So i turned on the lights and a bulb that had been blown for the last 3 weeks was still blown.
I went ballistic again and got yer man out to read the receipt where they charged me for checking lights etc.  Then showed him the bulb.
He brought out a new bulb and changed it and said that the other one had just blown before i arrived and there was no charge for the bulb.
I said 'you've already charged me you lying plonker.


next service was 27k and brought it to another garage.  When i pcked it up it was half the price of kinstown morotrs services and the  guy said to me 'we thought we'ld have to change the brake pads but unusually for that many miles they were ok'
Now thats honesty, since the pads had never been changed o would have believed him if he said they needed changing at 27k.

The last few services have been with the same garage and i pay way less than kingstown.  Even if the guy tells me i need something i just trust him because he has earned this trust.


----------



## Hawthorn (9 Feb 2004)

*If it ain't broke then don't ......*

Years ago I bought a new Renault from Renault in Dun Laoire. I can honestly say that the car never went right after I had left it in for its first service.

It leaked oil, had problems starting and I got it back with a nice dent in the door and scratched wheel. There were also some unexplained extra miles on the clock. I was told that this was as a result of bringing the car for a test run.
Since then, whenever I get a new car I don't bother with the first service anymore. I know that this can result in problems with the warranty etc but so far so good.


----------



## Geoffreyod (9 Feb 2004)

*Jildy, beware Tractamotors.*

They have done some really poor work for me and others I know in the past.
If you value your car find a good independent Alfa specialist and they will do the job cheaper and properly.


----------



## BrianO (11 Feb 2004)

*Car Servicing*

Been caught by garages a few times myself - had got my car serviced for the first few years by the garage where I bought my car and eventually got p*ssed off paying for new brake pads every time (and I'm no michael schumacher). 

Was somewhat shocked recently then to find out that the camshaft was screwed (after only 43k!) and was quoted between 1100 and 1500 to get it fixed.

Eventually got referred to a friend of a friend who did it for considerably cheaper - and during the fix found so much crap in the engine that he had to flush it out twice - he reckoned the oil had NEVER ever been changed during the previous years servicing!

To cap it all I found one of the service invoices and it included a charge for disposal of the oil they had never changed!!


----------



## Alan Moore (11 Feb 2004)

*Any suggestions?*

Hi Geoffrey

"If you value your car find a good independent Alfa specialist and they will do the job cheaper and properly"

Have done the main dealsership thing with Tractamotors (wasn't overly impressed). Do you know any reliable Alfa specialists.


----------



## Jildy (12 Feb 2004)

*Alfa*

I also would be interested in sourcing an Independent Alfa Specialist in the North Dublin area.

If anybody could recommend one, that would be great...


----------



## Geoffreyod (12 Feb 2004)

*can't recommend a mechanic*

I can't recommend one as I had a FIAT, not an Alfa.
My Punto was maintained by a qualified mechanic I know.

As I said before the Alfa fans hang out on the forums on Motornet.ie - there is a lot more to look for on an Alfa engine than the simple 1.2 litre engine I had which is why you are better off finding a specialist.


----------



## Geoffreyod (13 Feb 2004)

*alfa specialist*

[broken link removed]


----------



## tipp (14 Feb 2004)

*pads*

Guys ye're being done

Have a 97 Suzuki Baleno - 100k miles - believe it or not no pads or shoes replaced front or back - discs and drums grand although I've an NCT coming up so better have a look again.

While I know this is an exception - discs shouldn't be failing like described in the above.

Set of pads is about 25 to 40 euro and no more than an hours work - buy a ayne's Manual - then at least you'll know the jobs done.


----------



## firstcar (16 Feb 2004)

*service?*

Anyone got any contacts for somebody reliable to service a car in Cork (without breaking the bank)?


----------



## househunter1 (17 Feb 2004)

*Re: service?*

Just to illustrate how much we're being ripped off

Car service in US;
Oil + filter + 38 point check (all fluid levels etc) = €25

And you don't even have to get out of the car.
The whole process takes about 15 mins.


----------



## Alan Moore (17 Feb 2004)

*Cheers.......*

.........Geoffreyod for the link. Both Jildy and myself would appear to be saving a good chunk of money by taking up the suggestions found on same site.


----------



## tipp (18 Feb 2004)

*cheap oil change*

Yes Househunter1 - those guys in the states are the biz - called Jiffylube - oil and filter changed in 15 mins or free.

Could do with a few of those over here - after all that's all most cars need these days - unless of course you have an Alpha


----------



## ChiefRobert (18 Feb 2004)

*Re: I caught out the garage soooo good*

Hi there 'victim,

Care to tell me where you went after Kingston Motors? I visited them, and they just seemed like a rip off bunch. Went to White and Delahunty afterwards, but not too sure about them either now...

Anywhere else in the Dun Laoghaire area that can be recommended (I'm driving an Opel...) I've got an NCT in a few months and don't want to get ripped off...

Thanks!


----------



## elderdog (19 Feb 2004)

*Chiefrobert & Opel servicing*

I have a GM ( Vauxhall ) and have found that any serious work is much cheaper if done by a Vaux garage in the North rather than a Southern Opel garage ( experience limited to Dublin area Opel garages ).

Not exactly handy to, er, Kingstown 

What sort of Opel is it ? What does it need doing to it ?


eDog


----------



## evelynb (21 Jun 2006)

Hi all,
I had my car serviced today... vw polo - cost me €568 - front break pads had to be changed. Spark plugs - €63 (is this normal??), something on the bill saying "oil slx III" - €53 - what is this????

They also put in a pollen filter (€12.74) which I didnt need and charged €4.28 for "window cleaner" - MY ASS!!!

Is this too high a bill for this service???


----------



## Ciaran (21 Jun 2006)

I got front brake pads fitted in a VW Polo for €250 - got 3 quotes and this was the average. Admittedly, I got it done down the country but what you're paying still does seem to be a little over the odds.


----------



## RS2K (22 Jun 2006)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I got front brake pads fitted in a VW Polo for €250 - got 3 quotes and this was the average. Admittedly, I got it done down the country but what you're paying still does seem to be a little over the odds.



€250 for new brake pads + fitting. Are you stark raving mad?


----------



## Lorrie (23 Jun 2006)

evelynb said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I had my car serviced today... vw polo - cost me €568 - front break pads had to be changed. Spark plugs - €63 (is this normal??), something on the bill saying "oil slx III" - €53 - what is this????
> 
> They also put in a pollen filter (€12.74) which I didnt need and charged €4.28 for "window cleaner" - MY ASS!!!
> ...


 
I got my car serviced yesterday also. Total 199 euro.
Last year front brake pads cost 34.26 and labour for total service was 90 euro.
Yesterday labour cost was 96. Spark Plugs?? Are you sure it was 63 euro. My invoice states 4 @ 3.20 each. Oil was 5.71... 
Prices seem to vary alot! I have a hyundai coupe.


----------



## HeadTheWall (24 Jun 2006)

*Re: Count yerself lucky.*



			
				Alan Moore said:
			
		

> I've an Alfa 166. The first service I got was over €900 (Tractamotors) but the brakes had to be done. Last service was about 400-500 (Victor Motors).


 
peugeot 106 1.1 changed front pads at 50K. 106 GTI original pads still in at 90K. You should know yourself when pads need changing if not then you are at the mercy of the garages. If you rpads are worn you should notice a huge difference in your braking after you pay these a**holes to put in new pads.


----------



## polo9n (7 Nov 2006)

yes mate..i totally agree..i got quoted for €980 from a VW garage for a damaged catalytic converter/Cat converter.bloody hell.guess what i am a slack person, even someone like me know they are ripping my wallet into parts...i will head down to a exhaust/tyres specialist and will let you all know the different in cost is!


----------



## hammy (14 Dec 2006)

A friend of mine was quoted just under €557 for his last service which included new spark plugs, new front break pads, oil change, break fluid change, gear box oil change and coolant change plus the service charge itself. It seems alot, can anyone advise.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Dec 2006)

Shop around?  Was it a main (franchise) dealer?  What make of car?


----------



## polo9n (3 Jan 2007)

whats the different between a Small service and a full service in a garage?
small service got quoted for €230 and full service €420.

any mechanics advice a small service will be sufficient per 10K miles.
i am driving a vw polo.


----------



## D15Bhoy (27 Feb 2007)

I got new brake discs and pads on a renault megane, cost me 220. When the car was up i noticed the cv joint booth was craked/tore. Is this what could be causing a knocking noise when turning sharply ? Also another seal seemed to be leaking grease/cracked. I think it was called tracking ...?????


----------

